# 1987 Grumman Challenger rebuild start to finish



## Ray Sicina (Jun 2, 2010)

This all started with this web site. I was lurking on this web site through the winter months, checking out all the neat idea's about converting a Jon boat and adding decking and pedestal seats. I was tired of fishing with my knee's in my chin, and after seeing the conversions you guys have done I was inspired. My 14' Jon boat was too narrow to consider so I set out to buy a new Tracker 1542 and the plan was to add decking, bow mount trolling motor and pedestal seats. I placed the order through my closest marina that sold Tracker boats and I ordered the box aluminum needed for the support structure and most of the parts and pieces needed for the conversion. The only flaw in the plan was the guy at the marina jerked me around for 2-1/2 months and no boat. I even went as far as selling my old boat on Craigslist to fund some of the project. I happened to be checking Craigslist one day looking for used aluminum boats that might fit my needs, and low and behold the 1987 Grumman Challenger was for sale that needed work. This was a perfect fit for me since one day I always thought I would upgrade to a boat like this since they a reasonably light and could be towed using my wife's CRV. I made a deal with the guy and took it home and proceeded to take it apart that evening, what you can see in the attached pictures are about 5 weeks of my labor. I did every aspect of the rebuild myself and I extremely happy with the outcome.
Thanks for looking.
Ray



https://s846.photobucket.com/albums/ab28/raymar56/1987%20Grumman%20Challenger/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (Jun 2, 2010)

I look at the pictures and i comend you on job well done =D> I wondering why you not convert the 40 Mariner to tiller steer and make more floor room?I ever to do a converision i would convert to tiller and have big open floor,medimum front deck and very small back deck for standing and for putting fish in,livewell bench combo.


----------



## Ray Sicina (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeffrey,
I rebuilt this boat to it's stock configuration, plus I also like it the way it was originally. I guess its a matter of personal preference.
Ray


----------



## MrHitman007 (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks great to me! =D> Congrats... have fun fishing in it!!


----------



## perchin (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job man....wow.. =D>


----------



## bear7625 (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job Ray! Very professional. =D>


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the attention to detail. Don't get to see that much these days.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 3, 2010)

Outstanding, well done sir!!! =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Well done! =D>


----------



## Zum (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking boat there,nice work.


----------



## lc35bones (Mar 6, 2011)

That is excellent work. I have the same boat and intend to do the same thing this spring. My boat is still under three feet of snow though. I was wondering how much carpet you purchased. I also need to rewire my boat. Could you send me a bigger picture of that schematic. 

Thanks Ron


----------



## Brine (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb! =D>


----------



## bulldog (Mar 6, 2011)

One of the nicest builds I have seen on this site. Great job and like bassboy said, the attention to detail is amazing.


----------

